# Sleep and Dreams > General Dream Discussion > Dream Interpretation >  >  Dream about being a surrogate mom

## ginevra921

In real life, my cousin got married a few months ago. In my dream, she and her husband came to my place and said they were having difficulty conceiving and need a surrogate mother. Thinking nothing of it, I said I'd do it. Then suddenly, I was sitting on a sloping patch of grass at the side of a hill and my labor had started. I lied down and tried to breathe as best as I could.
The next "scene", I was in a bedroom with my parents and my labor was continuing. I started breathing as well as I could (no birth coach or classes) and my mother laid a small piece of towel on the bed, so that I could lie on it and it would soak up the blood and not soil the sheets. It was really tiny though, roughly the size of a hand. At that moment, I remember thinking that my mother, having had two Cesarean sections with both her kids, wouldn't know much about giving birth naturally.
While I was still in labor, I realised that the baby wasn't mine and I would have to give it away. I started regretting my choice, because the baby even though having my cousin and brother-in-law as biological parents, was still mine in some way. I would have to see her at every family meeting and know that she would be near me and still I would have to act as though she were just my niece.
I picked up the small towel my mother had placed on the bed and wiped some excess blood. I was bleeding a little. The labor wasn't hurting even though I was prepared for it to really, really hurt.
Then, suddenly, I can see things from outside my body. I am in a helicopter, which is going to land ln a hospital (a really tall shiny black building) and I can hear the pilot giving landing information. I can see the helicopter arriving on the Helipad from the roof. It's very windy.
Next scene, again, I can see what's happening outside. The understanding is that the dream me is in a birthing room, but outside, I can see children playing and waiting for their parents (members of my extended family, waiting in the hospital).
Then, my dream changed focus. Instead the dream being about me and my birth experience, it is about those children. One is wearing blue clothes, and they are just kids being kids, playing. Then they go on an "adventure', at which point I woke up.
Can anyone please help me understand what this means? Thank you!

----------


## Gordon Jerome

Hello Ginevra,  :OK Bye now: 

I'd like to take a shot at interpreting this dream, but I need a little extra info:

How old are you?
What country do you live in and what major part of that country? (e.g., I'm in the Southeastern United States)?
What is your ethnicity (e.g., I'm German/English)?
When did you have this dream?
Is it reoccuring or a one-time dream?
Finally, what is your astrological sign?

I hope to hear back from you.

Sincerely,

Gordon

----------


## ginevra921

Hi Gordon! Thanks a lot for trying to help me understand my dream. 

Here's the extra info you needed:
I'm 20 years old, soon to be 21.
I live in Mauritius (an island) and my home is roughly at the centre of it.
I had this dream on the night of Sunday the 19th to Monday the 20th of July.
It's a one-time dream but I often have dreams where I am either pregnant or watching over children, on average maybe once per month.
And finally, I'm a Virgo/Libra cuspian.

I hope that will help you help me  :smiley: 

Regards,
Ginevra

----------


## Gordon Jerome

> Hi Gordon! Thanks a lot for trying to help me understand my dream. 
> 
> Here's the extra info you needed:
> I'm 20 years old, soon to be 21.
> I live in Mauritius (an island) and my home is roughly at the centre of it.
> I had this dream on the night of Sunday the 19th to Monday the 20th of July.
> It's a one-time dream but I often have dreams where I am either pregnant or watching over children, on average maybe once per month.
> And finally, I'm a Virgo/Libra cuspian.
> 
> ...



Hello Ginevra,

Thanks for the information you provided, but what would you call your ethnicity? White, black, African, Islander, English, etc.? And also, in my system of astrology, there are no cusp signs, one is either a Virgo or Libra, can you tell me your birth date? You don't have to, but if you know the time and place of your birth, that would help, too. But I don't have to have that. Just the date will work to determine Virgo or Libra for me.

I'm not stalling or anything, you'll have this interpretation within a day, I just need this info in order to do it.

Hope to hear back from you.

Sincerely,

Gordon

----------


## ginevra921

Hi Gordon,

Looks like I missed a question! Well concerning ethnicity I guess I'm Brown, because my ancestors came from India.

About my astrological sign, I was born on the 21st of September. I've always thought of myself as a Virgo, but a few months ago I was browsing on the Internet and found out about cusps. Since then I have considered that I am a bit of both. But please, use whichever one you think is appropriate for the dream interpretation  :smiley:  I was born in the afternoon, at maybe 3 p.m. but I can't tell you for sure as I'm not certain of it myself! I was born in Mauritius, a few miles away from where I live now.

I'm very grateful that you are helping me to understand what this dream means as it has been on my mind... As I wrote before, I often get pregnancy/child dreams, but this one is strange because of the "family" factor which was included. Anyway, thanks a lot for your help. It is invaluable  :smiley: 

Regards,
Ginevra

----------


## Gordon Jerome

> Hi Gordon,
> 
> Looks like I missed a question! Well concerning ethnicity I guess I'm Brown, because my ancestors came from India.
> 
> About my astrological sign, I was born on the 21st of September. I've always thought of myself as a Virgo, but a few months ago I was browsing on the Internet and found out about cusps. Since then I have considered that I am a bit of both. But please, use whichever one you think is appropriate for the dream interpretation  I was born in the afternoon, at maybe 3 p.m. but I can't tell you for sure as I'm not certain of it myself! I was born in Mauritius, a few miles away from where I live now.
> 
> I'm very grateful that you are helping me to understand what this dream means as it has been on my mind... As I wrote before, I often get pregnancy/child dreams, but this one is strange because of the "family" factor which was included. Anyway, thanks a lot for your help. It is invaluable 
> 
> Regards,
> Ginevra




Hello Ginevra,

Great. I should have this posted for you tomorrow. 

Sincerely,

Gordon

----------


## Gordon Jerome

*The Dream:* 

This dream occurred on July 19, 2009. It was dictated in the Dream Views forum on July 20, 2009 by the dreamer known as Ginevra with an open request for interpretation. I read the dream initially on July 22nd, and after receiving some additional biographical information, I interpreted it on July 23, 2009. I have cut and pasted her dictation of it as follows:

_In real life, my cousin got married a few months ago. In my dream, she and her husband came to my place and said they were having difficulty conceiving and need a surrogate mother. Thinking nothing of it, I said I'd do it. Then suddenly, I was sitting on a sloping patch of grass at the side of a hill and my labor had started. I lied down and tried to breathe as best as I could.

The next "scene", I was in a bedroom with my parents and my labor was continuing. I started breathing as well as I could (no birth coach or classes) and my mother laid a small piece of towel on the bed, so that I could lie on it and it would soak up the blood and not soil the sheets. It was really tiny though, roughly the size of a hand. At that moment, I remember thinking that my mother, having had two Cesarean sections with both her kids, wouldn't know much about giving birth naturally.

While I was still in labor, I realised that the baby wasn't mine and I would have to give it away. I started regretting my choice, because the baby even though having my cousin and brother-in-law as biological parents, was still mine in some way. I would have to see her at every family meeting and know that she would be near me and still I would have to act as though she were just my niece.

I picked up the small towel my mother had placed on the bed and wiped some excess blood. I was bleeding a little. The labor wasn't hurting even though I was prepared for it to really, really hurt.

Then, suddenly, I can see things from outside my body. I am in a helicopter, which is going to land ln a hospital (a really tall shiny black building) and I can hear the pilot giving landing information. I can see the helicopter arriving on the Helipad from the roof. It's very windy.

Next scene, again, I can see what's happening outside. The understanding is that the dream me is in a birthing room, but outside, I can see children playing and waiting for their parents (members of my extended family, waiting in the hospital).

Then, my dream changed focus. Instead the dream being about me and my birth experience, it is about those children. One is wearing blue clothes, and they are just kids being kids, playing. Then they go on an "adventure', at which point I woke up._


*Dreamers Biographical Info:* 

Ginevra is a 20-year-old woman of possible Indian or Mauritian descent who lives in the central area of the island nation of the Republic of Mauritius. She reports having dreams of pregnancy or children quite often, and her astrological sun is in Virgo. Though I have not interpreted her natal chart or analyzed transits for the time of this dream, I am confident I can still render a reasonably accurate interpretation with the biographical information I have. 


*Classification:*

This dream is a message dream with some precognitive elements and some minor elements of lucidity, however the symbolism remains intact in my opinion.


*Assessment of the Dream:*

From a psychological point of view, it would be easy to write off this dream as simply wish fulfillment on the part of a young woman who wants to have a child. But this dream is far too bizarre for such simple explanations. 

You agreed to a destiny that is not yours, because in this dream, thats what a baby represents. This is a destiny handed to you by your family and your extended family, and you are expected to live it out.

You are not prepared for this destiny. No one has told you how to fulfill this upcoming role, and your mother has not lived up to the example of these familial expectations. She is not a leader to you in this regard. This is why you notice that you havent had any classes, you have no birth coach, and you realize your mother has never given birth in this manner.

Ultimately, you realize the baby is not yours. In other words, this destiny that is thrust upon you is not your destiny. But it is a familial destiny, and thus you feel some responsibility to it. You feel a conflict between keeping the baby and giving the baby back. But the message is that you are to give this destiny back to your family. They gave it to you, but you give it back.

That you were prepared for the labor to hurt shows that you have been prepared all along to live out the expectations of your family in regards to how you should live your life. In fact, to do so would have been relatively painless. But incarnations and reincarnations are meant to be full of pain and suffering. Pain and suffering will come to everyone eventually, so you might as well live your own life.

Notice that next you are outside your body. This is a pre-lucid experience, especially since it is coupled with flying and wind. But the symbolism of the wind is significant in itself. It represents a force acting on you and creating in you a kind of independence. It represents a Divine destiny as compared to a familial one.

Notice that you are supposed to be in a birthing room in this hospital, but youre not there. This is more evidence that you have rejected the familial destiny handed to you, and this is precognitive in nature. This is going to happen with you. 

Indeed, you are not in the birthing room, another you is. You, in a more lucid state, are out watching children playing. And its no accident that the hospital is black, shinny black at that. It represents the future (shinny) and it represents your death (black). The you in that hospital is as good as dead. In other words, take on this familial destiny, and you will reincarnate again and again until you shed it.

On a brighter note, the children you watch represent possible destinies that you might take. Thats why the focus of the dream shifted to them. And notice, right at the end, they go off on an adventure. That is the final message: you are to choose your own destiny and set out on your own adventure.


*Conclusions:*

Im not sure what destiny you are to pursue, because I dont know you well enough. But families rarely care about what their children need from a spiritual perspective. They care only that their children follow a certain path that will: a) make them independent of their parents, b) make them successful in the world so they will reflect that glory on to their parents, and c) conform to family expectations by having children. 

Jesus was very adamant about families and what he thought of them, because his message was intended for the individual and the salvation of the individual, which is how we all are before Godindividuals. Im not preaching Christianity here; Im merely using his teachings as an example: families tend to destroy individual spirits.

It is my opinion that you are to explore the possibility of separating from your family. The Divine obviously feels this is important for you to realize, because He keeps sending you similar dreams. You may want to take this into account when you consider whom you will marry, or if you will get married at all. I highly recommend that you dont succumb to taking a husband or having children so that you will be honored by your family and extended familykind of like having your time in the sun by being pregnant and marrying right for them. I highly recommend that you see yourself as you arealone in the world, associated with your family but primarily a child of God and answerable only to God.

And in that, Ginevra, I wish you the best of luck. If you have any questions or comments at all, please dont hesitate to let me know. 

Sincerely,

Gordon

----------


## Guantanamera

That is very interesting.  I had a similar dream last night, though not with so much detail. I dreamed that I was being a surrogate mother for a friend of mine, who is married. The strange thing in the dream is, I had to have sex with her husband, and there were other people around, like doctors, watching the whole procedure. I remember being on my back and giggling alot while I had to have sex with her husband, but it didn't feel like sex - it felt like a lab experiment. Towards the end, it turned out that she was pregnant too. 

I would love to find out if the surrogate pregnancy in my dream also means a destiny that might be thrust on me, that is not mine. Although, I'm not sure what that is, as I'm quite independent and have followed my own path always. Please let me know what this dream could mean, and if you need any more details.

Thanks!

----------

